# MacBook VS HP LaserJet 4000/JetDirect 600N



## ElVino (Jan 30, 2009)

Computer: MacBook/OS X 10.5.6
Printer: HP LaserJet 4000/JetDirect 600N

Downloaded all required drivers from HP Website. Read all kinds of advises here and there.

Did cold resets of the LaserJet 4000, WITH and WITHOUT the JetDirect 600N card.

Stil can&#8217;t print, can&#8217;t figure out why.

Also, when I print a Configuration page, no IP address shown anywhere.


My latest attempt:

Network Diagnostics

Choose network port configuration : Ethernet

CONTINUE

It scans for the network port, but doesn't find my JetDirect 600N/LaserJet 4000.

Although, there's an obvious communication/connection between the MacBook and the LaserJet 4000 since, as soon as I turn OFF the printer, the Ethernet icon in the Network Diagnostics window goes from green to red OR red to green when I switch it back ON

When I turn the printer ON or OFF, message pops up:

Network Change Detected
Your network configuration has changed. Click OK to proceed to the next step.


Help appreciated!


----------



## gsahli (Jan 31, 2009)

Can you please explain again - are you trying to connect directly with ethernet - not through a router/switch?
Do you use wireless for internet?
On the printer LCD menu, make sure you have Personality - Auto. Is there a button on the Jetdirect card? Press that to get a network config printout.

Give me all the details you can think of, please.


----------



## ElVino (Feb 2, 2009)

_Are you trying to connect directly with ethernet - not through a router/switch?_

With Ethernet, as I used to with an MacBook Pro I had a while ago.


_Do you use wireless for internet?_

YES


_On the printer LCD menu, make sure you have Personality - Auto._

Personality - Auto has always been there.


_Is there a button on the Jetdirect card? _

No. Here's the Jetdirect I have:

http://cdn.overstock.com/images/products/3/P11208131.jpg


_Give me all the details you can think of, please._

That's all I can think of... I've been trying many things from tips I got here and there on the Web, no success so far.

Thanks so much for your precious time.


----------



## gsahli (Feb 2, 2009)

If you use wireless for internet, but want to use direct ethernet to the printer, you must setup the ethernet manually.
Go to System Prefs > Network > Show Built-in ethernet, and configure IPv4 Manually. Enter an IP address of 192.168.3.3 (won't conflict with most wireless routers) plus subnet mask of 255.255.255.0. Go to Appletalk tab and turn on appletalk for this connection.

Now go to Print & Fax prefs and click + to Add the printer. Should show up in the "default" browser window.


----------



## ElVino (Feb 2, 2009)

Network Preferences say Ethernet Connected (same for AirPort)

When I try to print:

Attempting to connect to host 192.168.3.3 on port 9100

Network host '192.168.3.3' is busy; will retry in 5... 10... 20 seconds... and so on.


Took out the JetDirect card, did a Cold Reset. Put the card back. Tried to print. Not working.

Restarted my MacBook. Tried to print. Not working.


Print & fax
Satus: Idle, Default
Default Printer: 192.168.3.3


----------



## gsahli (Feb 2, 2009)

I was expecting you to set 192.168.3.3 as the computer's IP address in Network Prefs.
Can you print out a network config page from the printer? On menu panel, find print configuration. Tell me what the IP address is.

The simplified instructions I gave above were to use appletalk in the default browser, Not for IP printer > HP Jetdirect protocol.


----------



## ElVino (Feb 2, 2009)

Sorry, not a computer geek at all. Thanks for your patience.

I've done all this again from scratch:

_Go to System Prefs > Network > Show Built-in ethernet, and configure IPv4 Manually. Enter an IP address of 192.168.3.3 (won't conflict with most wireless routers) plus subnet mask of 255.255.255.0. Go to Appletalk tab and turn on appletalk for this connection.

Print & Fax prefs  > click + to Add the printer._

The only item that shows up here is Adobe PDF 8.0.


As for _set 192.168.3.3 as the computer's IP address in Network Prefs_, can't find where to set this.

As for _IP address on the config page_, none.

Trying to print again, but same message:

Attempting to connect to host 192.168.3.3 on port 9100
Network host '192.168.3.3' is busy; will retry in 20 seconds... 30... 40... and so on.


----------



## gsahli (Feb 2, 2009)

Sorry,
I'm unable to help.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 3, 2009)

Well did you read the Apple article Adding a network printer and added a Networked printer?

Plus is the the HP driver a Network driver vs. a USB driver? Plus you can use a free trial on a great piece of software called Print Therapy (it has a 7 day trial) to fix your printing system protocols. It is great piece of software IMHO and it might help.


----------

